# Interest for a Forum Meet at Thornbury in Bristol?



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2011)

So, prompted by a comment in the lounge, thought I'd see who would be up for a meet/mini-meet at my club in the Spring/Summer/late season this year? (whichever suits everyone)

Obviously there's already a few events going on, but I'll put it out there anyway.

It's early days, but I would think (depending on numbers) we could get a weekend rate of less than Â£50 per person (over estimating) which would include bacon roll & coffee on arrival 18 holes on the par 3 course in the morning (which has stunning views across into Wales), a round on the main course and a two course meal in the evening (not sure if we could get lunch included for that price also). 

There are also ample (cheap) accommodation options in the area for those travelling from a distance. There's a Premier Inn 5 minutes up the road and there's an 11 bedroom Lodge on site.  

If you're interested, let me know, here's a few pictures of the course:


----------



## Losttheplot (Jan 25, 2011)

As per the lounge section discussion I'd be interested definately. It would be a day thing for me though, can't afford an overnighter unfortunately. (too many commitments...Doh!!)


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2011)

Not a problem! Overnighter is only if people don't want the hassle of heading back on a long journey after a day's golf. You're only an hour and a half down the road, so it's an easy trip for you.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 25, 2011)

Would be up for it, just depends on date mate.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## feary (Jan 25, 2011)

Definitely up for this! Its less than hour from me


----------



## Timh27 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would be up for it depending on date.

The further away the date the better at the moment as i have a baby due in 5 weeks and my mum has been diagnosed with terminal throat cancer so i have alot on my plate at the moment so days out golfing are a big no no in the next few months.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would be up for it depending on date.

The further away the date the better at the moment as i have a baby due in 5 weeks and my mum has been diagnosed with terminal throat cancer so i have alot on my plate at the moment so days out golfing are a big no no in the next few months.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate   My best wishes to you and your family. My sister is going through (exactly) the same thing with her Dad at the moment, so I know how tough it is.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm interested, although I would like to know the date first before committing.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Im a probably depending on date.


----------



## Baolua (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds good - let us know when


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm only doing Blackmoor and St Pierre this year as finances are tight which is a shame as it looks a beautiful course


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't think i will be able to make this one. Blackmoor,Cooden and St Andrews already booked up this year, and possible Turkey next year. I need to start earning some brownie points.


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't do weekend's in Bristol unfortunately (I work there but live quite a way away) but I can recommend Thornbury, great value course (I think we used to pay 14 quid for 18 holes in the summer evenings), not the longest but I used to enjoy it immensely. Apart from the 13th, bloody hate that hole, especially when the wind's blowing (it's almost always into a headwind). One of my exceptionally rare eagles was had at Thornbury, on the 7th, chipped in with my second shot. Actually I think that might be my only eagle, I can't remember any others.

Would be interesting to play it now I'm hitting the driver vaguely straight...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't do weekend's in Bristol unfortunately (I work there but live quite a way away) but I can recommend Thornbury, great value course (I think we used to pay 14 quid for 18 holes in the summer evenings), not the longest but I used to enjoy it immensely. Apart from the 13th, bloody hate that hole, especially when the wind's blowing (it's almost always into a headwind). One of my exceptionally rare eagles was had at Thornbury, on the 7th, chipped in with my second shot. Actually I think that might be my only eagle, I can't remember any others.

Would be interesting to play it now I'm hitting the driver vaguely straight...
		
Click to expand...

Haha! The 13th is evil. And you "chipped" in on your 2nd on the 7th? You must be a member of the 300 club eh? 

If you fancy 9 holes after work one night in the summer, give me a shout. I'm only 20 minutes away.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 25, 2011)

I am interested, especially if it is midweek as I am in Bristol 1-2 times a month with work (Airbus and GKN at Filton are my biggest customer).

In fact, I am staying at the Aztec on Thursday night!

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## Swinger (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice distance away from me. Could do either (stay or day trip) but only from mid May onwards as not back on the road till then. 

Looks like a nice track.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am interested, especially if it is midweek as I am in Bristol 1-2 times a month with work (Airbus and GKN at Filton are my biggest customer).

In fact, I am staying at the Aztec on Thursday night!

Cheers,


Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

As I said to LHC, once we get the evening's back, we'll have to get 9 or 18 sorted for after work if you're staying down! It's only 10 mins from the Aztec Hotel. Another nice track even closer to Aztec West is Woodlands Golf Club. I think twilight golf is cheaper at Thornbury though. 

(I get my name from the American Football team I played for - the Bristol Aztecs)


----------



## Timh27 (Jan 25, 2011)

American football! isnt that the wimps version of rugby?


----------



## Snelly (Jan 25, 2011)

A game after work in Bristol would be great in summer.  

I have had a few good rounds at a course that is fairly nearby called The Kendleshire.  Been round there twice under par.  

Once was to win the Airbus golf day!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2011)

American football! isnt that the wimps version of rugby?  

Click to expand...

You are sadly mistaken sir! 


Interest seems good - I'm thinking early september might be a good shout.


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't do weekend's in Bristol unfortunately (I work there but live quite a way away) but I can recommend Thornbury, great value course (I think we used to pay 14 quid for 18 holes in the summer evenings), not the longest but I used to enjoy it immensely. Apart from the 13th, bloody hate that hole, especially when the wind's blowing (it's almost always into a headwind). One of my exceptionally rare eagles was had at Thornbury, on the 7th, chipped in with my second shot. Actually I think that might be my only eagle, I can't remember any others.

Would be interesting to play it now I'm hitting the driver vaguely straight...
		
Click to expand...

Haha! The 13th is evil.
		
Click to expand...

Oh good, glad it's not just me!




			And you "chipped" in on your 2nd on the 7th? You must be a member of the 300 club eh? 

Click to expand...

I was between the two bunkers on the right of the green (one bunker is greenside, the other is further to the right, I was in the rough between them), tried to land the chip/pitch on the top of the greenside bunker and run it down the side, the flag was at the bottom of the slope (hidden from view), landed it right where I wanted it, ball disappeared from view behind the bunker and I thought no more of it. My 3 partners hit their shots to the green, all finding the dancefloor, I walk up expecting to find 4 balls on the green, can only find 3, spend a few minutes on the far side of the green searching in the rough thinking my ball had shot across the green, only for one of my partners to call me back after looking in the cup. Strangely deflating as I never saw it go in.

I expect I snapped hook my tee shot on the 8th into the trees!

Does half the first green disappear underwater when it rains too much still?




			If you fancy 9 holes after work one night in the summer, give me a shout. I'm only 20 minutes away.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I want to get out a bit more this summer, colleague in the office keeps on at me about playing, it's a bit awkward unless I stay up in Bristol but I'm sure I can sort something out.


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 25, 2011)

I am interested, especially if it is midweek as I am in Bristol 1-2 times a month with work (Airbus and GKN at Filton are my biggest customer).
		
Click to expand...

I work for Airbus at Filton, what do you supply?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was between the two bunkers on the right of the green (one bunker is greenside, the other is further to the right, I was in the rough between them), tried to land the chip/pitch on the top of the greenside bunker and run it down the side, the flag was at the bottom of the slope (hidden from view), landed it right where I wanted it, ball disappeared from view behind the bunker and I thought no more of it. My 3 partners hit their shots to the green, all finding the dancefloor, I walk up expecting to find 4 balls on the green, can only find 3, spend a few minutes on the far side of the green searching in the rough thinking my ball had shot across the green, only for one of my partners to call me back after looking in the cup. Strangely deflating as I never saw it go in.

I expect I snapped hook my tee shot on the 8th into the trees!

Does half the first green disappear underwater when it rains too much still?
		
Click to expand...

Not had any problems with the 1st green since I've been there (last 6 months).


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 25, 2011)

As I said to LHC, once we get the evening's back, we'll have to get 9 or 18 sorted for after work if you're staying down! It's only 10 mins from the Aztec Hotel. Another nice track even closer to Aztec West is Woodlands Golf Club. I think twilight golf is cheaper at Thornbury though.
		
Click to expand...

If it is it's only by a quid or two, Woodlands is pretty good now, although it is still quite short, actually thinking about it I've eagled a par 4 there as well, nearly holed in one apparently, it was two inches away (I can't remember the hole number, they keep changing them! It's a short par 4 with an extreme dogleg so you can go straight at the green with a blind shot with a 4 iron), or so the bloke on the green who tapped it in for me reckoned (I thought he'd walked off the green, so I played, he hadn't, they really need a bell on that hole!). Those are definitely the only eagles I've had. I have missed and eagle putt from less than 2 feet though. Raging...

(I get my name from the American Football team I played for - the Bristol Aztecs) 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 25, 2011)

Does half the first green disappear underwater when it rains too much still?
		
Click to expand...

Not had any problems with the 1st green since I've been there (last 6 months).
		
Click to expand...

Oh, it hasn't rained anything like enough to do that again in the last 6 months.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2011)

As I said to LHC, once we get the evening's back, we'll have to get 9 or 18 sorted for after work if you're staying down! It's only 10 mins from the Aztec Hotel. Another nice track even closer to Aztec West is Woodlands Golf Club. I think twilight golf is cheaper at Thornbury though.
		
Click to expand...

If it is it's only by a quid or two, Woodlands is pretty good now, although it is still quite short, actually thinking about it I've eagled a par 4 there as well, nearly holed in one apparently, it was two inches away (I can't remember the hole number, they keep changing them! It's a short par 4 with an extreme dogleg so you can go straight at the green with a blind shot with a 4 iron), or so the bloke on the green who tapped it in for me reckoned (I thought he'd walked off the green, so I played, he hadn't, they really need a bell on that hole!). Those are definitely the only eagles I've had. I have missed and eagle putt from less than 2 feet though. Raging...
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Yea, they don't do a twilight rate at Woodlands it's just a flat Â£14 on weekdays and Â£16 at weekends.

It is short, but they've actually built some new tee boxes to make some of the holes longer (not the one you're on about though)...They should be ready for this summer.

I enjoy both Thornbury and Woodlands but I wold say Thornbury is slightly better kept and Woodlands don't have any membership openings, so I can't join there. I can't fault Â£350 for a years membership at Thornbury though!


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 25, 2011)

As I said to LHC, once we get the evening's back, we'll have to get 9 or 18 sorted for after work if you're staying down! It's only 10 mins from the Aztec Hotel. Another nice track even closer to Aztec West is Woodlands Golf Club. I think twilight golf is cheaper at Thornbury though.
		
Click to expand...

If it is it's only by a quid or two, Woodlands is pretty good now, although it is still quite short,
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

Yea, they don't do a twilight rate at Woodlands it's just a flat Â£14 on weekdays and Â£16 at weekends.

It is short, but they've actually built some new tee boxes to make some of the holes longer (not the one you're on about though)...They should be ready for this summer.

[/QUOTE]

Oh, the ones up the sides of the hill? The par 3 over the lake and then the "par 5" that you can cut the corner on? I've driven the green there! Crazy. Still ended up with a birdie though, three putted, great...




			I enjoy both Thornbury and Woodlands but I wold say Thornbury is slightly better kept
		
Click to expand...

Most of Woodlands has barely bedded in though, Thornbury is the better course regardless.




			and Woodlands don't have any membership openings, so I can't join there. I can't fault Â£350 for a years membership at Thornbury though!
		
Click to expand...

For that price I'd join Thornbury as well!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know! It pays to be young(er than 30) 

And yes, the new tee boxes up the sides of the hill.


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 26, 2011)

I know! It pays to be young(er than 30) 

Click to expand...

Oh right, a land sadly lost to me now...




			And yes, the new tee boxes up the sides of the hill.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, that would be interesting to try out, although I've still never played the "other" course.

And I still think they should put a cable car up to the 17th tee...


----------



## Snelly (Jan 26, 2011)

I am interested, especially if it is midweek as I am in Bristol 1-2 times a month with work (Airbus and GKN at Filton are my biggest customer).
		
Click to expand...

I work for Airbus at Filton, what do you supply?
		
Click to expand...

Supply chain software.


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 26, 2011)

Bit too far for me although we had a national Fire Brigade event in Bristol last year. We played at The Bristol golf Club though , just across from Cribbs Shopping center.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cool, that would be interesting to try out, although I've still never played the "other" course.

And I still think they should put a cable car up to the 17th tee...  

Click to expand...

You're not missing much, it's very underwhelming compared to the "Signature". 

And yes, the walk up to the 17th is killer...which is why we normally get a buggy!


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 26, 2011)

I am interested, especially if it is midweek as I am in Bristol 1-2 times a month with work (Airbus and GKN at Filton are my biggest customer).
		
Click to expand...

I work for Airbus at Filton, what do you supply?
		
Click to expand...

Supply chain software.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, interesting, I wonder if we have any mutual acquaintances, I'm with HP providing IT support?


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 26, 2011)

Cool, that would be interesting to try out, although I've still never played the "other" course.

And I still think they should put a cable car up to the 17th tee...  

Click to expand...

You're not missing much, it's very underwhelming compared to the "Signature".
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok, I'll try it sometime, nice to play as many courses as possible.




			And yes, the walk up to the 17th is killer...which is why we normally get a buggy! 

Click to expand...

You lazy... I thought you were supposed to be young!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## The_LHC (Jan 26, 2011)

Bit too far for me although we had a national Fire Brigade event in Bristol last year. We played at The Bristol golf Club though , just across from Cribbs Shopping center.
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a course I really don't get on with, for the amount it costs it isn't good enough. I think it's mainly the 10th I don't like, it's almost impossible to hold the fairway, so regardless of how good a tee shot you hit you under up in the 6 inch rough on the left behind a tree. A lot of the rough seems far too penal far too close to the fairway, if I miss a fairway by less than a foot I don't expect to be left with no shot or, more often, to not even find the ball, which is how it's often been set up when I've played there (has been a few years now though).


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2011)

Bit too far for me although we had a national Fire Brigade event in Bristol last year. We played at The Bristol golf Club though , just across from Cribbs Shopping center.
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a course I really don't get on with, for the amount it costs it isn't good enough. I think it's mainly the 10th I don't like, it's almost impossible to hold the fairway, so regardless of how good a tee shot you hit you under up in the 6 inch rough on the left behind a tree. A lot of the rough seems far too penal far too close to the fairway, if I miss a fairway by less than a foot I don't expect to be left with no shot or, more often, to not even find the ball, which is how it's often been set up when I've played there (has been a few years now though).
		
Click to expand...

The Players Club, just down the road off the M4 is a much better course for the money.


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 26, 2011)

Bit too far for me although we had a national Fire Brigade event in Bristol last year. We played at The Bristol golf Club though , just across from Cribbs Shopping center.
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a course I really don't get on with, for the amount it costs it isn't good enough.
		
Click to expand...

The Players Club, just down the road off the M4 is a much better course for the money.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, it's a lot more course for the money certainly but again, having played it twice (thrice? maybe) I haven't enjoyed it at all, there's too many holes where you don't have any choice of shot off the tee, namely the 2nd and 3rd, where the doglegs mean the fairway runs out too soon for a driver, so you have to lay up (that green on the 2nd is just daft as well) and the 4th, supposed to be a signature hole but (for me at least, off the yellows) anything more than a 4 iron will run off the end of the fairway and into the lake, so, err, that'll be a 4-iron then. I hate having the choice of club made for you, a good hole will give you options, risk and reward, either play safe and take a steady par or maybe bogey or go for the riskier shot knowing that if it comes off you've got a good chance for birdie and if not, disaster. 

The last par 5 is the same (15, I think?), crosses the road and runs around the lake but off the tee a driver is too much as it'll either fly straight through the dogleg and into the rough or it'll land on the road and could go anywhere (I've done both). So I have to lay up, with the tee shot, on a par 5! Where's the fun in that? Plus the front of the green is peppered with a dozen or more bunkers, making going for the green in two almost impossible as you can't land short and run on. It's just weird.

A couple of the par 3s around the lakes are quite nice but other than that I wouldn't go back. I think they were hoping to get a Euro-tour or PGA event there after a few years but just because you've got a par 5 well over 600 yards doesn't make it a Championship course.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2011)

Bit too far for me although we had a national Fire Brigade event in Bristol last year. We played at The Bristol golf Club though , just across from Cribbs Shopping center.
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a course I really don't get on with, for the amount it costs it isn't good enough.
		
Click to expand...

The Players Club, just down the road off the M4 is a much better course for the money.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, it's a lot more course for the money certainly but again, having played it twice (thrice? maybe) I haven't enjoyed it at all, there's too many holes where you don't have any choice of shot off the tee, namely the 2nd and 3rd, where the doglegs mean the fairway runs out too soon for a driver, so you have to lay up (that green on the 2nd is just daft as well) and the 4th, supposed to be a signature hole but (for me at least, off the yellows) anything more than a 4 iron will run off the end of the fairway and into the lake, so, err, that'll be a 4-iron then. I hate having the choice of club made for you, a good hole will give you options, risk and reward, either play safe and take a steady par or maybe bogey or go for the riskier shot knowing that if it comes off you've got a good chance for birdie and if not, disaster. 

The last par 5 is the same (15, I think?), crosses the road and runs around the lake but off the tee a driver is too much as it'll either fly straight through the dogleg and into the rough or it'll land on the road and could go anywhere (I've done both). So I have to lay up, with the tee shot, on a par 5! Where's the fun in that? Plus the front of the green is peppered with a dozen or more bunkers, making going for the green in two almost impossible as you can't land short and run on. It's just weird.

A couple of the par 3s around the lakes are quite nice but other than that I wouldn't go back. I think they were hoping to get a Euro-tour or PGA event there after a few years but just because you've got a par 5 well over 600 yards doesn't make it a Championship course.
		
Click to expand...

I never said I liked it, but it's certainly better than The Bristol.  

I'd much rather play Thornbury or Woodlands though. Both alot shorter, but a better challenge IMO and like you say there are alot of holes that let you choose risk/reward.


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is a good track in North Bristol.  Long, but good.

http://www.chippingsodburygolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 26, 2011)

I never said I liked it, but it's certainly better than The Bristol.  

Click to expand...

Meh, given the choice between The Players and The Bristol, I'd probably play Thornbury! I'd be quite happy to play Thornbury every week if it was my home club, wouldn't have a problem with that (Woodlands is possibly just too short, there's too many holes that are a drive and chip for me, it's good for a quick evening round though).




			I'd much rather play Thornbury or Woodlands though. Both alot shorter, but a better challenge IMO and like you say there are alot of holes that let you choose risk/reward.
		
Click to expand...

Courses I like around Bristol are The Kendleshire (as mentioned previously), although for some reason whenever I turn up there I forget something. My swing usually! I only ever play terribly there, no idea why, although I've never been in the water on the 11th, which I'm quite pleased about.

I like the Crown course at The Park near Wick (Oh, looks like they've renamed it back to Tracy Park again!), lovely mature course that, although I hate the Cromwell course, actually that's not fair I only hate half of it, the newer bit over the fence in the other field, horrible set of holes there.

Henbury's a lovely urban parkland course, totally unsuited to my game as it's pretty tight (I'm a sprayer) but I still enjoyed, apart from the hike up the 10th fairway, that's just wrong!

Filton's not bad, I've only played it once and can't remember much about it, other than it was the middle of summer and the fairways were like reinforced concrete, boing!

Played Cumberwell Park last year, that was quite nice, not sure I'd pay Â£760 for 5 day membership though, it isn't THAT good! Nearly eagled the 9th there, the putt just grazed the edge of the hole, doubt I'll ever play that hole better in my life (561yds, drive, 4 iron to 12 feet, 2 putts, a disappointing birdie, if such a thing exists!), shame the rest of the round was largely bobbins.

Bristol and Clifton is a lovely course, excellent Alastair Mackenzie greens, you can really imagine you're playing at Augusta (apart from the p*ssing rain obviously...), bit difficult to get in though, I was a guest of a member, not sure if you can just roll up and play, slightly unusual layout with consecutive par 3s on the back 9.

On the subject of AM greens, Weston Super Mare is a lovely pocket sized links-style course on a tiny little plot of land, you wonder how they fit 18 holes in there (they don't in fact, you have to walk through a caravan park to get to two of the holes on the front 9!), some of the greens are brilliant though, huge borrows and lightning fast in the summer. Keep your eyes open though, near the clubhouse the fairways are packed tight together and balls can be coming at you from any direction. Exactly the sort of club I like, the clubhouse reeks of history, you can imagine bearded old chaps in tweed plus-fours cracking a feathery round there, fantastic!


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 26, 2011)

^^ LHC , played them all as I used to be a member at Kingsdown. We had a team in the scratch Bristol league and the Wilts county league so we got about to plenty of courses in the area.

You're right about WSM , a strange place with that big bank protecting it from the sea but the wind would take the ball in the 'wrong' direction !!

I always liked Henbury and usually played it quite solidly.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 26, 2011)

Bristol area faves in order:

Long Ashton
Kendleshire
Knowle
Sodbury
B&C
Players
Henbury
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Woodlands


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheers for all those fellas. Just looking at some of the websites. Some pricey green fees, but some rather nice course. The Kendleshire in particular looks right up my street!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 26, 2011)

You're right about WSM , a strange place with that big bank protecting it from the sea but the wind would take the ball in the 'wrong' direction !!
		
Click to expand...

Used to love that in home matches.
The 3rd, par 3 
flag blowing straight right.
Opponents aim 10 yards left and end up 50 yards left


----------



## Robobum (Jan 26, 2011)

You're right about WSM , a strange place with that big bank protecting it from the sea but the wind would take the ball in the 'wrong' direction !!
		
Click to expand...

Used to love that in home matches.
The 3rd, par 3 
flag blowing straight right.
Opponents aim 10 yards left and end up 50 yards left 

Click to expand...

Cracking little hole that, my pro partner semi shanked one on that hole, he threw his club at his bag in disgust and reloaded........got to the green and his ball was about 10 ft left of the pin.


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2011)

You're right about WSM , a strange place with that big bank protecting it from the sea but the wind would take the ball in the 'wrong' direction !!
		
Click to expand...

Used to love that in home matches.
The 3rd, par 3 
flag blowing straight right.
Opponents aim 10 yards left and end up 50 yards left 

Click to expand...

Cracking little hole that, my pro partner semi shanked one on that hole, he threw his club at his bag in disgust and reloaded........got to the green and his ball was about 10 ft left of the pin.  

Click to expand...



Not many holes suit a semi-shank    Wish we has some of those, mind you i don't do anything by half.


----------



## feary (Jan 26, 2011)

I play at Long Ashton if anyone ever fancies a knock I can sign them in.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2011)

I play at Long Ashton if anyone ever fancies a knock I can sign them in. 

Click to expand...

Will defo take you up on that offer at some point in the spring mate. Looks like a great track. What's the green fee like if a member signs in a visitor?


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 26, 2011)

I play at Long Ashton if anyone ever fancies a knock I can sign them in. 

Click to expand...

Is that the one with 3 loops of 9? I think I've played there once.

It was wet, that's about all I remember! That was during my "black" period, when what I was doing really couldn't be described as golf, so I don't tend to recall too much about it...


----------



## Robobum (Jan 26, 2011)

I play at Long Ashton if anyone ever fancies a knock I can sign them in. 

Click to expand...

Is that the one with 3 loops of 9? I think I've played there once.

It was wet, that's about all I remember! That was during my "black" period, when what I was doing really couldn't be described as golf, so I don't tend to recall too much about it...
		
Click to expand...

No, not LA.


----------



## feary (Jan 26, 2011)

Will defo take you up on that offer at some point in the spring mate. Looks like a great track. What's the green fee like if a member signs in a visitor? 

[/QUOTE]

It's Â£22 on a weekday or a weekend if i sign you in. Well worth a play it's a quality track


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2011)

Will defo take you up on that offer at some point in the spring mate. Looks like a great track. What's the green fee like if a member signs in a visitor?
		
Click to expand...

It's Â£22 on a weekday or a weekend if i sign you in. Well worth a play it's a quality track  

[/QUOTE]

Sounds like a bargain. Once the weather/course conditions improve, I'd be up for getting down there on a Saturday.


----------



## feary (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok cool. Maybe march/april time?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 26, 2011)

I play at Long Ashton if anyone ever fancies a knock I can sign them in. 

Click to expand...

Is that the one with 3 loops of 9? I think I've played there once.

It was wet, that's about all I remember! That was during my "black" period, when what I was doing really couldn't be described as golf, so I don't tend to recall too much about it...
		
Click to expand...

No, not LA. 

Click to expand...

Hmm, it's definitely round there somewhere, ah beg your pardon it was Woodspring I was thinking of, that's pretty close to Long Ashton.


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Not Cumberwell in Bradford on Avon? they had 3 separate 9's, think they now have 4.

UP1.


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 26, 2011)

Not Cumberwell in Bradford on Avon? they had 3 separate 9's, think they now have 4.
		
Click to expand...

No, I mentioned that one earlier, played it just year.


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Jan 27, 2011)

No, I mentioned that one earlier, played it just year.
		
Click to expand...

Ah sorry about that.  The perils of not reading through the whole thread  

UP1.


----------



## feary (Jan 27, 2011)

It would be woodspring you're thinking of, which in my opinion is a goat track. Long Ashton is much better


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Jan 27, 2011)

It would be woodspring you're thinking of, which in my opinion is a goat track. Long Ashton is much better
		
Click to expand...

Woodspring is indeed a complete goat track.  It has aspirations to be a great course but the reality is it never will be. LA is a lovely track. Played a team match there a few years back and the greens were absolutely superb.

UP1.


----------



## The_LHC (Jan 27, 2011)

It would be woodspring you're thinking of,
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what I said four posts earlier!


----------



## aceofspades (Feb 2, 2011)

Has a date been decided yet?


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Feb 2, 2011)

Aceofspades,where do you play??


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 2, 2011)

Has a date been decided yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet. Will post when it has.


----------



## aceofspades (Feb 9, 2011)

Apologies for the dealy in replying, Newport Golf Club


----------

